# Phyllocrania illudens or Parasphendale agrionina breeding



## mantisfan101 (May 26, 2019)

I want to get back into the hobby and I also want to start off with these species and I know some people who might be selling a pair of both so I wanted to know how breeding worked with these, specifically the illudens. I’ve tried breeding phyllocrania paradoxa in the past to bo avail so I want to know how everyone else does it.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 26, 2019)

I have not bred the illudens, but the Parasphendale I have. It's pretty much a matter of distracting the female so that the male can mount and mate. Pretty easy if you have moths or roaches.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 26, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 do you find the females make a fuss when males mount? Larger species, I mean?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 27, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 do you find the females make a fuss when males mount? Larger species, I mean?


The Parasphendale are the only large sp. I have bred, but the females were usually pretty chill. That could have been because they were at least 5 months as adult.

- MantisGirl13


----------

